

Speech-To-Speech Translator iPhone App - signa11
http://www.ddj.com/mobile/221100130

======
csbrooks
Think about how flaky translation of written text already is, and then imagine
doing a speech-to-text step first.

I strongly suspect this isn't ready for prime time, yet. And I'm guessing the
potential for hilarious mishaps is fairly high.

------
etherealG
would it be possible to take this same engine and use it for a live sentence
by sentence translation of spoken voice conversations on the android, since
there the platform is more open? that's a scarily awesome proposition.

~~~
jcl
You mean, translating a phone conversation? I believe Android's current API
doesn't allow you to access phone call audio -- similar to the iPhone, if the
article is correct. (A translating app using IP telephony might work,
though...)

[http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/media/index.html#p...](http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/media/index.html#play)

------
kanny96
It is a good effort, but i doubt it will work. This is the professor who is
notorious in the academic/funding circles for faking demos, getting fined and
so on.

